# ISO cold water pleco?



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

My brother's parents have an outside water garden for their horticultural business. I know that regular Plecos cannot survive the winter here, as they live in Virginia and the water garden has had ice on it in years past. What is a good alternative? Snails? I know 3 years ago they had a few gold fish (not sure what kind) that may or may not have been eaten by Blue Heron. 

I want something to eat the algae for them, because I'm too old/too busy/moved away/lazy to go over there every month and try to manually remove the algae (they do *not* use chemicals). I need something that can safely survive the winter, and one who is smart enough to hide from predators. Any suggestions?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Shrimp breed to quickly for them to all be wiped out I think but I am not sure if they could survive the winter.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

big b said:


> Shrimp breed to quickly for them to all be wiped out I think but I am not sure if they could survive the winter.


Here I am thinking about starting a shrimp tank (both for beauty and to save some money feeding my eel by feeding it culls), and the thought never crossed my mind... Thank you  

Now to find a hardy enough shrimp to withstand cold


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

What kind of eel do you have?


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

An American Eel (from the bait shop). lol. Kinda ugly, but beautiful in his (or her) own right


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Common pond snail and trapdoor snail can live near freezing temp. 

The closest fish is the pingi logsucker at 45F. Never heard of it? Neither have I.


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

Do they keep other fish in the pond ? 

Chinese Hi Fin Banded Shark are good down to about 40F but even Native Fishes like carp go kinda dormant in the winter, and some dont make it at all if the water is not kept aerated 

How deep is this pond ? 2 feet or more is much better for over wintering.

Ive used koi, and pleco's but dipped them out and take them inside for the winter, as algae dont grow below 68F anyway.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

The chinese hi fin banded shark grows to big, it grows to about 2 foot if I remember correctly.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

The Gremlin said:


> Do they keep other fish in the pond ?
> 
> Chinese Hi Fin Banded Shark are good down to about 40F but even Native Fishes like carp go kinda dormant in the winter, and some dont make it at all if the water is not kept aerated
> 
> ...


If memory serves, it's about 3 feet deep in the center. They don't really keep fish in it (or at least, not intentionally that I am aware of), though it is a frequent spot for bull frogs. I also wouldn't be overly surprised if a snapping turtle found its way in there, as the irrigation pond 300-500 yards away was stocked during WW2 with snappers for food. 

The problem with pulling the pleco's out for the winter is that it's a rock-lined black rubber bottom, with lots of plants. The stream that feeds this (through a pump) is more rock-covered rubber, with plants and people pushing dirt into it, so the water is very turbid (last time I was there, I think I could see 6-12 inches into the water?) If you can't see the fish, you can't take them out. Then again, if you can't see the fish, then neither can the heron/raccoon/other predators.

Sorry everything with me has to be so complicated :/


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

kalyke said:


> Common pond snail and trapdoor snail can live near freezing temp.
> 
> The closest fish is the pingi logsucker at 45F. Never heard of it? Neither have I.


Snails sound like my best option so far. Thank you!

And no, I've never heard of the pingi logsucker. Apparently, Wiki has heard of them, but they have no info. lol. This would actually be perfect for my 55 gallon in the garage. Thank you for the info about these guys, too


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Hmm why didn't I think of snails? Oh well, enjoy the pond.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

kalyke said:


> Common pond snail and trapdoor snail can live near freezing temp.
> 
> The closest fish is the pingi logsucker at 45F. Never heard of it? Neither have I.


So I called the LFS, got someone who breeds/collects plecos (delt with him a few times, nice guy), he had never heard of them either. I get the feeling he is gonna be looking them up tonight when he gets home *w3


----------

